# I am new here



## sportstergranny45 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey everyone. My name is Sportstergranny45. I am new to the forum but can't wait. I love reading everyones posts and ideas. I have been haunting my sister-in-law and brother-in-laws Halloween Parties for the past three years and am slowly getting better with my props. I make 90% of my props from scratch (because I am cheep,lol) Favorite material is paper machie. Glad to be here. Happy Haunting Everyone!!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! We'd love to see your props - post pics!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome, pleasure to meet you!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Sportstergranny45!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...me likes papier mache!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to the dark side of the Street....(OK, that only makes sense if you've been here a loooooong time). But welcome to the insanity!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

sportstergranny45 said:


> Hey everyone. My name is Sportstergranny45. I am new to the forum but can't wait. I love reading everyones posts and ideas. I have been haunting my sister-in-law and brother-in-laws Halloween Parties for the past three years and am slowly getting better with my props. I make 90% of my props from scratch (because I am cheep,lol) Favorite material is paper machie. Glad to be here. Happy Haunting Everyone!!!


Glad to have you. I think you will be shocked by what some of the members can make out of papier mache. It still stuns me. There is a ton of talent at this forum.


----------



## 4mygirls (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome, I'm new here too.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome be sure to check your soul at the door


----------



## darklady666 (Apr 4, 2011)

*I'm new too*

Hi, sporstergranny, I'm new here as well. I do a lot of papier mache stuff, as it's cheap,fun to do, materials are on hand and I look on it as a form of recycling! Got a few days off work and I've been trying out some home-made papier mache pulp for the first time. What kind of stuff do you make? I'm busy doing several pumpkins right now, inspired by Stolloween's work. Take a look at his punpkins if you havn't already, they are amazing!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. Making your own props is why most of us are here. And yes, take a look at Scots stuff (Stolloween). A great inspiration.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Just starting with paper mache myself.


----------

